# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  www.hellaswifi.gr

## socrates

Εδώ και κάποιο καιρό παίζει το http://www.hellaswifi.gr
Πρόσφατα του έκανα μια ψιλοανακαίνιση και πρόσθεσα νέο περιεχόμενο.

----------


## denlinux

ωραιος

----------


## Dreamweaver

nice boy!

----------


## alexanio

Που είναι το SWN οεο;

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μία από τις πρώτες κοινότητες στην Ελλάδα και από τις πρωτοπόρες στην δημιουργία και προώθηση τεχνογνωσίας στα υπόλοιπα ασύρματα δίκτυα (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του AWMN), παραμερίζεται τόσο χαρακτηριστικά.

Επίσης οι πληροφορίες που αναφέρονται στην σελίδα σχετικά με τα δίκτυα στην Θεσσαλονίκη δεν είναι καθόλου σωστές. Το δίκτυο στην Θεσσαλονίκη είναι ΕΝΑ. Οι κοινότητες θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι είναι 4-5 και κατά καιρούς και παραπάνω, αλλά όλοι οι κόμβοι από όλες τις κοινότητες επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους ασύρματα (με ή χωρίς προβλήματα).

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό δεν έγινε εσκεμμένα και ότι θα διορθωθεί άμεσα.

----------


## PIT

Μπραβο Σωκρατη. Καλη δουλεια!!  ::

----------


## paravoid

Beware, το WiFi είναι trademark και μάλιστα από αυτά που κυνηγάνε.

----------


## socrates

> Που είναι το SWN οεο;
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μία από τις πρώτες κοινότητες στην Ελλάδα και από τις πρωτοπόρες στην δημιουργία και προώθηση τεχνογνωσίας στα υπόλοιπα ασύρματα δίκτυα (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του AWMN), παραμερίζεται τόσο χαρακτηριστικά.
> 
> Επίσης οι πληροφορίες που αναφέρονται στην σελίδα σχετικά με τα δίκτυα στην Θεσσαλονίκη δεν είναι καθόλου σωστές. Το δίκτυο στην Θεσσαλονίκη είναι ΕΝΑ. Οι κοινότητες θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι είναι 4-5 και κατά καιρούς και παραπάνω, αλλά όλοι οι κόμβοι από όλες τις κοινότητες επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους ασύρματα (με ή χωρίς προβλήματα).


Alexanio βρε συ, δώσε μου μια σύντομη περιγραφή να το περάσω. Δεν έγινε εσκεμμένα απλά όταν το έψαχνα δεν βρήκα τις πληροφορίες που ήθελα. Αν είναι και στα αγγλικά ακόμα καλύτερα. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι πλήρης η λίστα. Έχω ζητήσει και από άλλους να μου στείλουν πληροφορίες και περιμένω.

Έκανα αλλαγή στον τίτλο ώστε να φαίνεται το δίκτυο ως ένα. Αν οι ονομασίες του TWMN, SWN δεν είχαν το network μέσα δεν θα το έβαζα ως δίκτυα. Αλλά μαζί σου σε αυτό και κοιτώντας την ουσία η Θεσσαλονίκη έχει μόνο ένα δίκτυο που ελπίζω να φανεί και σε ένα μόνο WiND.




> Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό δεν έγινε εσκεμμένα και ότι θα διορθωθεί άμεσα.


Τα είπαμε δεν διεκδικώ το αλάθητο και ούτε μπορώ να ξέρω τα πάντα παρότι το έχω ψάξει αρκετά. Εδώ είναι που έρχεστε εσείς και με διαφωτίζεται με το τοπικό status. Αν μη τι άλλο έχουμε συναντηθεί και κανά δυο φορές οπότε ξέρεις ότι δεν είμαι απόλυτος σε αρκετά πράγματα.

----------


## socrates

> Beware, το WiFi είναι trademark και μάλιστα από αυτά που κυνηγάνε.


Χμμμ μέ έβαλες σε σκέψη. Αν και το έχω συναντήσει σε πάρα μα πάρα πολλά sites.

----------


## StarGazer

Σιγά μην έχουνε όλα τα *wifi* trademark ρε...
Εδώ ο άλλος έχει το wifi.gr ....

Βάλτε και το WNA.gr στα sites για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα...
wind: http://wna.gr/wind

----------


## alexanio

Ελπίζω να σε καλύψει το παρακάτω κείμενο:



```
Τον Μάιο του 2002, κάποια άτομα που μπαίνανε στα delphi forums είδαν την δημοσίευση του aangelis στο athensMN. Η ιδέα του ενθουσίασε αρκετό κόσμο και τον Ιούνιο του ίδιου έτους δημιουργήθηκε το SalonicaWN forum από τον Kartebi.
Στην αρχή υπήρχαν απλώς συναντήσεις και σκέψεις για το πώς θα υλοποιούνταν αυτό το δίκτυο. Γρήγορα έγινε κατανοητό ότι για την υλοποίηση και την ανάπτυξη ενός τέτοιο σχεδίου, χρειαζόταν κόσμος με ενδιαφέρον. Για τον λόγο αυτό αγοράστηκε το domain www.salonicawireless.net και στήθηκε άμεσα μια απλή σελίδα και ένα forum.
Το "μπαμ" έγινε στην infosystem τον Οκτώβριο του 2002. Αρκετά άτομα με γνώσεις δικτύων ή χωρίς, έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον και άρχισαν να ασχολούνται με τον σχεδιασμό και την υλοποίηση του εγχειρήματος. Δημιουργήθηκαν ομάδες εργασίας που είχαν ως αποτέλεσμα την παραγωγή και προώθηση τεχνογνωσίας γύρο από το αντικείμενο. Στηρίχτηκαν στην γνωστή λύση των rfc (request for comments).
Τα αποτελέσματα δεν άργησαν να φανούν και τον Νοέμβριο του 2002 στήθηκε ο πρώτος κόμβος του SWN, ονόματι bakira και με client τον Maax. Περίφημο έγινε και το faq του SWN το οποίο στηρίχτηκε βασικά, στα αντίστοιχα faq του Seattle Wireless και του Brisbane Mesh.
Η δουλειά των ομάδων του SWN έδωσε ώθηση και στις άλλες ασύρματες κοινότητες (Αθήνας, Πάτρας, Λάρισας και Χανίων μέχρι εκείνη την περίοδο), για να φτάσουμε στον Δεκέμβριο του 2002 όπου έγινε η πρώτη πανελλήνια τεχνική συνάντηση. Εκεί έγινε ανταλλαγή απόψεων και ιδεών αλλά επίσης καθορίστηκε ο αρχικός πανελλήνιος καταμερισμός διευθύνσεων IP.
 Από εκεί και μετά τα πράγματα άρχισαν να περιπλέκονται. Σε κάποιους δεν άρεσε ο τρόπος που λειτουργούσαν οι ομάδες και αναπτυσσόταν το δίκτυο και με διάφορες αφορμές και αιτίες κατάφεραν να χαλάσουν την αξιοπιστία των ομάδων εργασίας και τελικά διασπάστηκαν και δημιούργησαν μία αστική μη κερδοσκοπική εταιρία ονόματι TWMN. Φυσικά αυτό δεν έγινε από την μία μέρα στην άλλη, κυρίως γιατί τα άτομα αυτά δεν είχαν αρκετή τεχνογνωσία για να προχωρήσουν μόνοι τους. Όταν κατάφεραν να προσηλυτίσουν αρκετά άτομα (με θεμιτούς ή αθέμιτους τρόπους) και μετά από 1,5 περίπου χρόνο επισημοποίησαν την ύπαρξη της εταιρίας.
Αργότερα έγινε γνωστό ότι άτομα που στην αρχή συμμετείχαν στο SWN, παράλληλα δημιουργούσαν  το wireless thess. Αυτό έγινε γιατί δεν τους άρεσε η υλοποίηση που σκεφτόταν να χρησιμοποιήσει τότε το SWN. Παρ’ όλα αυτά η κοινότητα του wthess είναι συνδεδεμένη με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.
Κατά καιρούς εμφανίστηκαν και άλλες κοινότητες όπως  το WNOT (wireless network of Thessaloniki) που προφανώς ήταν ένα λογοπαίγνιο (- wthess? – wnot!)
Το medusawireless ήταν και εξακολουθεί να είναι μία ομάδα ατόμων που θέλησε να ονομάσει τους κόμβους της με ένα συγκεκριμένο χαρακτηριστικό (medusa). Η ομάδα αυτή όμως, ακολουθούσε πάντα τους "κανόνες" του υπόλοιπου δικτύου.
Τα προβλήματα που δημιούργησε ο τρόπος που λειτουργούσε η εταιρία TWMN ήταν τόσο μεγάλα, ώστε κατέληξε να υπάρχει μεγάλη ασυνεννοησία στο δίκτυο. Τεχνικά προβλήματα δεν λύνονταν, ενώ κατά καιρούς η ίδια δημιουργούσε κάποια εσκεμμένα. Λόγο της ιδιαιτερότητας της κατάστασης στην Θεσσαλονίκη δεν υπήρχε (ούτε ακόμα υπάρχει) ένα ενιαίο domain name, με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει εξέλιξη ούτε στον τομέα των υπηρεσιών. Για τον λόγο αυτό δεν υπάρχει και μία κοινή βάση κόμβων (wind).
 Τελευταία ξεκίνησε μία προσπάθεια να δημιουργηθεί ένας ανεξάρτητος σύλλογος ονόματι WNA (wireless networks association), για να αντιμετωπιστούν τα προβλήματα που δημιούργησε η εταιρία. Τα μέλη του αποτελούνται κυρίως από άτομα των κοινοτήτων Medusa, TWMN και SWN, ενώ άτομα του wthess δεν έχουν αποκλείσει το ενδεχόμενο συμμετοχής. Υπάρχουν επίσης άτομα από κοινότητες άλλων περιοχών της Βόρειας Ελλάδας (Ημαθία, Πιερία κλπ).
```

No hard feelings  :: 

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους

----------


## alexanio

By the way υπάρχουν και τα DWN (Δράμα - dwn.gr) και KVWN (Καβάλα - kvwn.net).

Μάλιστα το dwn είναι πρωτοπόρος στην ανάπτυξη μιας και έχει καταφέρει να συνδεθεί ασύρματα με την Καβάλα από το 2007 και την Θεσσαλονίκη από το καλοκαίρι του 2008 (μέσω ενός βουνού πάνω από την Ασπροβάλτα). Οπότε μπορείς να διορθώσεις και τον χάρτη που έχεις με τις ασύρματες κοινότητες και τον τρόπο που είναι συνδεδεμένες.

Ασύρματη σύνδεση υπάρχει επίσης με το δίκτυο της Ημαθίας και της Πιερίας (από Θεσσαλονίκη), ενώ VPN υπάρχει από την Θεσσαλονίκη με την Αλεξανδρούπολη (AWN) και την Κοζάνη. Για το τελευταίο μάλιστα έχω στείλει PM στον jntou να το προσθέσει στο route του ΤΕΙ, αλλά προφανώς έχει καιρό να μπει στο forum και δεν το είδε. Όποιος έχει επαφές μαζί του ή με κάποιον που έχει πρόσβαση στον router του ΤΕΙ ας τον ενημερώσει. Το subnet της Κοζάνης είναι το 10.188.0.0/14

----------


## socrates

Μάλιστα! Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες... ετοιμάσου να μου στείλεις και άλλες  ::  
Από την μεριά μου αρκετό homework αλλά είπαμε... αξίζει! 

Λεωνίδα (stargazer) περιμένω την επίσημη έναρξη του WNA... και είστε και εσείς μέσα.  ::

----------


## baskin

> Έχω ζητήσει και από άλλους να μου στείλουν πληροφορίες και περιμένω.


Για μένα ήταν η σπόντα, οπότε σου έστειλα χριστουγεννιάτικο δωράκι!!!!!

----------


## socrates

@Alexanio,

Πες μου αν είναι ΟΚ αυτή η περιγραφή... Σημείωσε ότι η περιγραφή είναι πιο ήπια όμως ο σκοπός είναι να φανεί τι είναι το SWN και όχι οι διαφορές που υπάρχουν.




> Η πρώτη ασύρματη προσπάθεια στην Θεσσαλονίκη ανήκει στο SWN. Μια ιδέα τον Μάιο του 2002 έγινε πράξη έξι μήνες μετά τον Νοέμβριο του 2002, όταν στήθηκε ο πρώτος κόμβος του SWN, ονόματι bakira και με client τον Maax. Η προσπάθεια αυτή αποτέλεσε αφορμή και έγινε και το faq του SWN το οποίο στηρίχτηκε βασικά, στα αντίστοιχα faq του Seattle Wireless και του Brisbane Mesh.
> 
> Η δουλειά των ομάδων του SWN έδωσε ώθηση και στις άλλες ασύρματες κοινότητες (Αθήνας, Πάτρας, Λάρισας και Χανίων μέχρι εκείνη την περίοδο), για να φτάσουμε στον Δεκέμβριο του 2002 όπου έγινε η πρώτη πανελλήνια τεχνική συνάντηση. Εκεί έγινε ανταλλαγή απόψεων και ιδεών αλλά επίσης καθορίστηκε ο αρχικός πανελλήνιος καταμερισμός διευθύνσεων IP.
> 
> Το project έγινε forked για διάφορους λόγους (τεχνικούς και μη). Μετά από ενάμιση χρόνο περίπου, πέρα από το SWN εμφανίστηκαν το TWMN και το WThess. 
> 
> Τελευταία ξεκίνησε μία προσπάθεια να δημιουργηθεί ένας ανεξάρτητος σύλλογος ονόματι WNA (wireless networks association), για να αντιμετωπιστούν τα προβλήματα που δημιούργηθηκαν από την διάσπαση. Τα μέλη του αποτελούνται κυρίως από άτομα των κοινοτήτων Medusa, TWMN και SWN, ενώ άτομα του wthess δεν έχουν αποκλείσει το ενδεχόμενο συμμετοχής. Υπάρχουν επίσης άτομα από κοινότητες άλλων περιοχών της Βόρειας Ελλάδας (Ημαθία, Πιερία κλπ).


Αλλαξα τις συνδέσεις στο Χάρτη για να ξεχωρίσουν τα VPΝ από τις ασύρματες. Έχετε κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά στην ασύρματη εξάπλωση στα Βόρεια. Από την μεριά μας ελπίζω να ενεργοποιηθούν τα VPN που δεν παίζουν ακόμα.

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Έχω ζητήσει και από άλλους να μου στείλουν πληροφορίες και περιμένω.
> 
> 
> Για μένα ήταν η σπόντα, οπότε σου έστειλα χριστουγεννιάτικο δωράκι!!!!!


Δεν είσαι ο μοναδικός αλλά tnx!  ::

----------


## alexanio

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος αλλά μπορώ να καταλάβω την θέση σου  :: 

Έκανα μικρές προσαρμογές στις αλλαγές σου:



> Η πρώτη ασύρματη προσπάθεια στην Θεσσαλονίκη ανήκει στο SWN. Μια ιδέα τον Μάιο του 2002, έγινε πράξη έξι μήνες μετά, τον Νοέμβριο του 2002, όταν στήθηκε ο πρώτος κόμβος του SWN, ονόματι bakira και με client τον Maax. Η προσπάθεια αυτή αποτέλεσε αφορμή στο να δημιουργηθούν ομάδες εργασίας που είχαν ως αποτέλεσμα την παραγωγή και προώθηση τεχνογνωσίας γύρο από το αντικείμενο. Ένα από τα σημαντικότερα έργα των ομάδων ήταν και η δημιουργία του F.Α.Q. του SWN, το οποίο στηρίχτηκε βασικά, στα αντίστοιχα F.A.Q. του Seattle Wireless και του Brisbane Mesh.
> 
> Η δουλειά των ομάδων του SWN έδωσε ώθηση και σε άλλες ασύρματες κοινότητες (Αθήνας, Πάτρας, Λάρισας και Χανίων μέχρι εκείνη την περίοδο), για να φτάσουμε στον Δεκέμβριο του 2002 όπου έγινε η πρώτη πανελλήνια τεχνική συνάντηση. Εκεί έγινε ανταλλαγή απόψεων και ιδεών αλλά επίσης καθορίστηκε ο αρχικός πανελλήνιος καταμερισμός διευθύνσεων IP.
> 
> Το project έγινε forked για διάφορους λόγους (τεχνικούς και μη). Μετά από ενάμιση χρόνο περίπου, πέρα από το SWN εμφανίστηκαν το TWMN και το WThess. Το πρώτο είναι μία αστική μη κερδοσκοπική εταιρία, ενώ το τελευταίο ήταν ένα παράλληλο project το οποίο όμως για διάφορος λόγους δεν έκανε γνωστή την παρουσία του από την αρχή.
> 
> Τελευταία ξεκίνησε μία προσπάθεια να δημιουργηθεί ένας ανεξάρτητος σύλλογος ονόματι WNA (wireless networks association), για να αντιμετωπιστούν τα προβλήματα που δημιουργήθηκαν από την διάσπαση. Τα μέλη του αποτελούνται κυρίως από άτομα των κοινοτήτων Medusa, TWMN και SWN, ενώ άτομα του WThess δεν έχουν αποκλείσει το ενδεχόμενο συμμετοχής. Υπάρχουν επίσης άτομα από κοινότητες άλλων περιοχών της Βόρειας Ελλάδας (Ημαθία, Πιερία κλπ).


Η σειρά εμφάνισης των κοινοτήτων είναι:
1. SWN - WThess
2. Medusa
3. TWMN
4. WNA
Οπότε φαντάζομαι με αυτή την σειρά θα τις βάλεις και στην σελίδα της Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## socrates

OK προστέθηκαν τα SWN και το Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κυκλάδων. Ευχαριστώ τους alexanio και baskin για τις πληροφορίες.
Ευελπιστώ σύντομα να περάσουν τα στοιχεία και για τις υπόλοιπες κοινότητες. Σε γενικές γραμμές αυτό που θέλω είναι μια σύντομη περιγραφή ελληνικά και αγγλικά, στοιχεία επικοινωνίας με ένα άτομο που να γνωρίζει τα της περιοχής του καλά για τα updates, και ένα γραφικό/λογότυπο της κοινότητας (150x50).

@Alexanio σχετικά με την σειρά έβαλα το SWN πρώτο λόγω παλαιότητας αλλά λόγω παρουσίας στο WiND κράτησα το TWMN ψηλά. Στείλε μου πληροφορίες για το δίκτυο της Δράμας που ξέρεις καλά.

----------


## StarGazer

> Λεωνίδα (stargazer) περιμένω την επίσημη έναρξη του WNA... και είστε και εσείς μέσα.


Την επίσημη έναρξη πως την εννοείς; Δε νομίζω να εννοείς το νομικό πρόσωπο(αυτό το περιμένουμε κι εμείς πως και πώς) γιατί ούτε οι υπόλοιποι έχουν  :: 
Πάντως εχθές κόψαμε πρώτοι, την πρώτη μας βασιλόπιτα!  :: 
Τα υπόλοιπα στο wna.gr ... 

btw Καλή Χρονιά με υγεία και ευτυχία!

cya
Y.Γ.1: To medusawireless.net είναι πλέον mywifi.gr
Υ.Γ.2.: α και να μη ξεχάσω, όσοι δε πήγατε ακόμη στρατό μη πάτε! θα βαρεθείτε τη ζωή σας!
Υ.Γ.3.: Ψαχτείτε λίγο με το OpenID για login στα sites σας....  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Υ.Γ.3.: Ψαχτείτε λίγο με το OpenID για login στα sites σας....


Proposed by yours truly on 21/3/2007, noone ever gave a damn.

----------


## socrates

Φαίδωνα αυτό που λέει ο Λεωνίδας είναι ότι του χρωστάω ένα πειραγματάκι στον κώδικα του openid module του site.

Λεωνίδα αυριο που θα έχω λίγο χρόνο παραπάνω θα αλλάξω το medusa με το mywifi, και ναι περιμένω την ίδρυση στα χαρτιά.

----------


## StarGazer

> Φαίδωνα αυτό που λέει ο Λεωνίδας είναι ότι του χρωστάω ένα πειραγματάκι στον κώδικα του openid module του site.
> 
> Λεωνίδα αυριο που θα έχω λίγο χρόνο παραπάνω θα αλλάξω το medusa με το mywifi, και ναι περιμένω την ίδρυση στα χαρτιά.


Δεν εννοούσα αυτό αλλά κάντο :Stick Out Tongue: 
Όποιος θέλει να ασχοληθεί με το OpenID στο παραπάνω Link.. ή mail me μια που είμαι πλέον στρατό και δεν έχω χρόνω..
Όσο για το σύλλογο τα χαρτιά είναι στον δικηγόρο λογικά θα κατατεθούν τις επόμενες μέρες που θα ανοίξουν τα δικαστήρια..

@alexanio, μήπως ο bakira ήταν και είναι client του Maax?

----------


## alexanio

Αχ ρε Λεωνίδα αφού δεν ήσουν τότε που να ξέρεις πως ήταν τα πράματα;

Ο bakira έστησε το πρώτο ap υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες στο swn.gr με το ap. Μετά μεταφέρθηκε στον Maax το ap και μπήκε client ο bakira.

Σωκράτη βάλε την συνημμένη για logo του swn, σε παρακαλώ γιατί έτσι όπως έβγαλες το λευκό είναι χάλια.

Σου ετοιμάζω και κείμενο για το dwn μόλις το τελειώσω θα το δημοσιεύσω.

----------


## socrates

OK έκανα τις αλλαγές στο mywifi και στο logo του SWN.

Το 2009 ελπίζω να εξελιχθεί ιδιαίτερα παραγωγική χρονιά για τα δίκτυα μας.

----------


## mojiro

πιστεύω ότι με τα bullets μπορεί να γίνει μεγάλη πρόοδος!

----------


## alexanio

Σωκράτη ρίξε μια ματιά στο link που έχεις για το logo δεν εμφανίζεται.

----------


## socrates

Done

----------


## StarGazer

> Αχ ρε Λεωνίδα αφού δεν ήσουν τότε που να ξέρεις πως ήταν τα πράματα;


Αχ, βαχ... 
N/C...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
YΓ.: Γράψου στον σύλλογο τώρα να τελειώνουμε, μόνος σου έμεινες στο swn

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

για το ewn γιατί δεν βάζεις αυτο:

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

το ζητήσατε, σας το δίνουμε

----------


## socrates

Αν σου πω ότι δεν μου αρέσει και ότι προτιμώ ως logo αυτό που είναι τώρα (είναι πιο αφαιρετικό + συμβολικό)... θα μου πεις θέμα γούστου και θα έχεις δίκιο. Σίγουρα θέλουν και τα δύο δουλειά όσον αφορά τα fonts, τα χρώματα και την στοίχιση.

Αν πουν το ΟΚ πάντως άλλα τρία bb του EWN το βάζουμε χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από StarGazer
> 
> Υ.Γ.3.: Ψαχτείτε λίγο με το OpenID για login στα sites σας.... 
> 
> 
> Proposed by yours truly on 21/3/2007, noone ever gave a damn.


 i guess noone ever wanted to loose their "είστε ανώνυμοι" argument  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Σε πληροφορώ ότι εγώ έδωσα και damn Και από όλα. Είναι όμως αυτές οι συνεργασίες με κάποια γνωστά ιδρύματα που με φοβίζουν. Από την άλλη εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω πως τα επιμέρους καταστήματα βασίζονται σε δουλειά εθελοντών ενώ στο κέντρο θα αρχίσει να ρέει χρήμα MS, Sun, Google etc. Open sausage λογική? καλή όρεξη...
Τώρα για το functionality και την χρησιμότητα θα επιθυμούσα να ακούσω ιδέες..  :: 
Πάμε σε άλλο Thread όμως  ::

----------


## krotoni

> Από την άλλη εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω πως τα επιμέρους καταστήματα βασίζονται σε δουλειά εθελοντών ενώ στο κέντρο θα αρχίσει να ρέει χρήμα MS, Sun, Google etc. Open sausage λογική? καλή όρεξη...


Πολύ Καλά τα λες! 
Και μένα μου κάνουν εντύπωση κάτι τέτοιοι μουσαντένιοι "εθελοντές" τύπου OpenID! Είναι σαν τις "μη κυβερνητικές οργανώσεις", που για να μπορέσουν να λειτούργησουν ρουφάνε τα κυβερνητικά χρήματα! Ο σοφός λαός λέει: _"ή παπάς παπας, ή ζευγάς ζευγάς"._
Θα μα τρελάνουν τελείως μερικοί ε?  ::   ::

----------


## elkos

*Πιθανό off-topic*




> Εδώ και κάποιο καιρό παίζει το http://www.hellaswifi.gr
> Πρόσφατα του έκανα μια ψιλοανακαίνιση και πρόσθεσα νέο περιεχόμενο.


Πολύ καλό το hellaswifi.gr

Σωκράτη καλημέρα, ξέρω ότι έχω χαθεί από το AWMN (είμαι κατάπτυστος) anyway είδα ότι το hellaswifi.gr δεν ήταν up σήμερα το πρωί. Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τους server ή κάτι άλλο;

(συγχωρέστε με αν η ερώτηση έχει απαντηθεί στο forum κάποια στιγμή αλλά έχω παααααάρα πολύ καιρό να μπω... φτου μου)

----------

